# Best hunting stories you've experienced, go!



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Share your stories, what you were hunting, and your setup that you used! Cant wait to read these haha


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 44592


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

And Treefork continues to make me laugh... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Every hunt i personally experience is a thrill, My heart speeds up, Everything becomes silent, I have my eye on the game, and its pretty amazing. I could never really pick a certain hunting experience thats the best, because all my experiences are amazing.. Even if i shoot something 5 feet away, or something 25 yards away, it all feels the same.

But my "best shot" or "luckiest kill shot" Was a dove 70-76 paces away with a heart shot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

does it count ? :iono:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I try and write down my experiences here on the forum. My hunting with the slingshot has slowed down now that deer season in here and Mrs. Clever Moniker uses my HTS for target practice.

Here was an enjoyable hunting experience I wrote about:

Squirrel & The Stew

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26790-squirrel-the-stew/

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> I try and write down my experiences here on the forum. My hunting with the slingshot has slowed down now that deer season in here and Mrs. Clever Moniker uses my HTS for target practice.
> 
> Here was an enjoyable hunting experience I wrote about:
> 
> ...


Wow lucky you! I've never had squirrel before, i never pictured myself eating it as all i've considered were doves, quail, pheasant, turkey, ect. That hathcocks really bringing in food!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

slinger16 said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > I try and write down my experiences here on the forum. My hunting with the slingshot has slowed down now that deer season in here and Mrs. Clever Moniker uses my HTS for target practice.
> ...


I have posted quite a few hunts on here with the Hathcock and that's part of why I'm recommending it. If you go back in the hunting section, you will see I've taken, dove, squirrel, rabbit, duck, Canada goose. 

Cheers,
Clever Moniker


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> slinger16 said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I think most peoples will be there first kill, mine is but also when i shot my first pigeon on the wing, took it just as it was getting up of the tree, nothing too spectacular though

But the best catty experience which didnt concern me was my mates airel shot on a feral pigeon, we was lamping a barn and it was my shot but missed by literally mm`s the pigeon took flight and my mate shot it straight out the air with square elastic a brass milbro classic and a decent sized pebble, it was the best shot ive seen and probably ever will, put my only ariel shot to shame lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

every time i go hunting with my son and nephews knowing that its some thing they may pass on to there kids one day they are 16 16 17 and 11. i had a hunt where all 5 of us took 3 squrreils my oldest nephew shot one on the run at about 30 yards with a head shot that he called and on the same hunt my son had one on a palm fron and could see its shadow through it and made a kill shot. a shot that i made was when a squrriel was on the run and stopped to jump and i hit him in mid air with a castnet weight had to go looking for him he did not land anywhere close to where he jumped from.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Those squirrels are pretty jumpy in my opinion. I recall my first ever squirrel but it was more of a pest control situation. Long story short the squirrels chewed and made a home out of my neighbors attic so they started making their way towards our home. Im sure the one i hit had rabies as it spotted me and started barking, plus when we left the rabbit hutch roof open to air it out in the summer we would keep the rabbits food pellets in the cage and the squirrel came into the cage and bit the rabbit after a bit of a quarrel right on the back. In the end the rabbit became ill and died. Had that little guy for about 5-7 years i think. back to fthe story, i found the squirrel on the tree and pulled out my caddy, found a rock next to my foot, took aim and fired. The rock actually hit the squirrel dead on in the eye right on the skull and dropped it instantly. Never thought i could make a shot like that ever again


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

My favorite story is my first kill with double 1-3/4 in. Tbb and 1/8 oz. lead fishing sinkers. I shot a dove in the dead center of his skull. He is a legally unprotected species (ring neck) and there is too many of them here. So for a bad looking plywood slingshot and light bands I'm happy.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

A man told me a story about hunting. That experience was crazy.. i never had someone tell me about hunting story.


----------

